# Router gets hot and internet gets slow. Please help!



## REAPER XD

Hmm.. Not sure why but you can always try putting it in front of a fan and see if that works, could help it dissipate heat quicker. Also, maybe try opening it up to see if any dust is inside?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Hmm.. Not sure why but you can always try putting it in front of a fan and see if that works, could help it dissipate heat quicker. Also, maybe try opening it up to see if any dust is inside?


Yeah, I made it some feet to lift it off the f´loor a bit and that helped but it's still a Problem. A fan would definitely work but the router _should_ work without one. I did hover it out to make sre ther wasn't any dust in it, tbh it's not that old (4 months) so I wouldn't expect a huge dust buildup.

Opening it up is off the Cards I'm afraid: it's a free router that came with out Internet contract, at the end of the contract we've got to give it back in one Piece or pay 150€ (which is total con because if you buy this router from _FritzBox!_ they only want 50€ for it







).

I know the 'proper' solution is to send it back, but this is the second router of this model we've had (the first one died after a year) and I don't think the next one will be any better. I also don't want to go a week without Internet (and OCN!







).


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Netbook coolpad and one usb phone charger. I think that could cool it without opening the box. Sure it's not optimized but worth a try









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Targus-Chill-Mat-for-Laptops-and-Netbooks-AWE39US1-Cooling-Pad-New-/321444833429?pt=US_Laptop_Cooling_Pads&hash=item4ad79ae895


----------



## essanbee

I always take the ISP supplied DSL modem/router and put it in the closet for an emergency. You can buy a better one and avoid the monthly rental on the router. My Belkin DSL/Router has WIFI and increased my Internet download speeds. I got it at Walmart for about $60.00.


----------



## fluxlite

Are you sure this is because it's getting too hot? Could it be another soft issue on the routerhubmodem itself?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> Netbook coolpad and one usb phone charger. I think that could cool it without opening the box. Sure it's not optimized but worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Targus-Chill-Mat-for-Laptops-and-Netbooks-AWE39US1-Cooling-Pad-New-/321444833429?pt=US_Laptop_Cooling_Pads&hash=item4ad79ae895


You know, I was thinking the same Thing, but there's no way to power the fan









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> I always take the ISP supplied DSL modem/router and put it in the closet for an emergency. You can buy a better one and avoid the monthly rental on the router. My Belkin DSL/Router has WIFI and increased my Internet download speeds. I got it at Walmart for about $60.00.


That is exactly what I would do but we don't pay rental on this router and we're students, so forking out for a new one isn't on the Cards either (unless I win MOTM...








)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Are you sure this is because it's getting too hot? Could it be another soft issue on the routerhubmodem itself?


I ran all the usual checks and nothing seems out of order. I found I could imporve the Internet Connection when it's at it's worst by Holding a vacuum cleaner to the air holes!








But in a word: no. The evidence I have could just be conincidental. Which checks would you run for diagnostics?


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> You know, I was thinking the same Thing, but there's no way to power the fan


Highlighten it again for you









"Netbook coolpad and *one usb phone charger*"

You know one of this chargers that came with smartphones. Cable + Charger connnected over usb. So it acts out as a psu because the voltage is the same then on an regular usb port. 5 Volt
One of this chargers http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wall-Home-Travel-Charger-Micro-USB-Data-Sync-Cable-For-Cell-Phones-/360940008752?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Chargers&var=&hash=item5409b37530


----------



## vpex

Once you get past fritzbox's aesthetics from what I have seen they're very capable modems. Given how it is new - has it always been this slow? If so the modem could be faulty.

This suggestion is grasping at straws and I do not believe it will work but save your dsl configuration and either update / reset the modem and see if anything changes? There could be a background process - try disabling anything non-essential?

Personally I would save the frizbox and just keep it in the closet - if your not paying a monthly rental fee just a one off 150EUR payment for returning it, is it free to keep?

I would buy a separate modem and router. I prefer these to router/modem combinations, this is personal experience so ymmv but you can also install a different firmware on the router such as ddwrt, openwrt, tomato etc.

If you want to replace the fritzbox do you have a budget and would I be right in presuming you could use sites such as mindfactory.de?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> Highlighten it again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Netbook coolpad and *one usb phone charger*"
> 
> You know one of this chargers that came with smartphones. Cable + Charger connnected over usb. So it acts out as a psu because the voltage is the same then on an regular usb port. 5 Volt
> One of this chargers http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wall-Home-Travel-Charger-Micro-USB-Data-Sync-Cable-For-Cell-Phones-/360940008752?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Chargers&var=&hash=item5409b37530


Why thank you.
I wouldn't actually be buying a Laptop cooler for it though as they go for ~20€, I'd probably build one out of some scraps of plastic and a spare 120mm fan








Can you run fans directley off These things?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vpex*
> 
> Once you get past fritzbox's aesthetics from what I have seen they're very capable modems. Given how it is new - has it always been this slow? If so the modem could be faulty.
> This suggestion is grasping at straws and I do not believe it will work but save your dsl configuration and either update / reset the modem and see if anything changes? There could be a background process - try disabling anything non-essential?
> Personally I would save the frizbox and just keep it in the closet - if your not paying a monthly rental fee just a one off 150EUR payment for returning it, is it free to keep?
> I would buy a separate modem and router. I prefer these to router/modem combinations, this is personal experience so ymmv but you can also install a different firmware on the router such as ddwrt, openwrt, tomato etc.
> If you want to replace the fritzbox do you have a budget and would I be right in presuming you could use sites such as mindfactory.de?


It hasn't always been this slow, but it was winter when we got it (ambient in my flat ~16°C) and now it's summer (ambient ~28°C) so I think that may have something to do with it.
The previous Fritzbox died after about a year, but it didn't do anything obvious like get hot, it just got slow :-/

I'll have a go at resetting it tomorrow and see what happens.









Actually it's free to return and 150€ if it's damaged (as in I stand on it or something) or if we want to Keep it after the end of the contract. I'm not sure if replacing the Firmware means I can't have it replaced for free though, I'll have to look into that.

We can't afford a new router atm, but if I were to buy a new one I'd want to get something good, preferably something with a 5GHz band and <75€. Any suggestions?

I'm going to phone the Company tomorrow and see if they'll send me a new router and then when it arrives I'll send back the current one without having to pay. Having a lead time of a week (as in 5 working days) _after_ the router I send back arrives there is frankly rubbish customer Service.


----------



## vpex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Actually it's free to return and 150€ if it's damaged (as in I stand on it or something) or if we want to Keep it after the end of the contract. I'm not sure if replacing the Firmware means I can't have it replaced for free though, I'll have to look into that.
> 
> We can't afford a new router atm, but if I were to buy a new one I'd want to get something good, preferably something with a 5GHz band and <75€. Any suggestions?


I don't think you will be able to replace the firmware on that router as most projects do not support the modem.

If you do want to upgrade using mindfactory.de

You can get a router + modem combination
Modem: D-Link DSL-321 (23EUR), it might be cheaper to get something like the TP-Link TD-8817.
Router: TP-link WDR3600 (41EUR)

Total 64EUR

WDR3600 has all the features you want such as a 5GHz band. Can install alternative firmware on it.
Neither modems I listed I would vouch for personally - never looked into to them further than their features and their price. Don't know how reliable it would be but should be better than a modem that over heats.









You could use your current fritzbox as a router and use it for wlan. I wouldn't recommend it though, if it overheats it probably can't support your current number of connections.

You may have a strange QOS rule setp on your fritzbox anyway - try disabling QOS or traffic shapping first and see if that fixes anything.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> When it's on, regardless of weather anyone's using the Internet (although it does happen faster when someone's on the Internet) it slowly heats up and the Internet gets slower and slower until it just stops.


This is OCN. Watercool that sucker!!!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vpex*
> 
> I don't think you will be able to replace the firmware on that router as most projects do not support the modem.
> If you do want to upgrade using mindfactory.de
> You can get a router + modem combination
> Modem: D-Link DSL-321 (23EUR), it might be cheaper to get something like the TP-Link TD-8817.
> Router: TP-link WDR3600 (41EUR)
> Total 64EUR
> WDR3600 has all the features you want such as a 5GHz band. Can install alternative firmware on it.
> Neither modems I listed I would vouch for personally - never looked into to them further than their features and their price. Don't know how reliable it would be but should be better than a modem that over heats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use your current fritzbox as a router and use it for wlan. I wouldn't recommend it though, if it overheats it probably can't support your current number of connections.
> You may have a strange QOS rule setp on your fritzbox anyway - try disabling QOS or traffic shapping first and see if that fixes anything.


Thanks for checking that out for me!








TBH, I've had enough of ISP supplied Routers, I want something that works.







And for 64€, that's not bad, with a bit of saving up I'm sure I could manage that!

What are the Advantages of a Router+modem setup over a router/modem Combo (like I currently have) Setup?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> This is OCN. Watercool that sucker!!!


That would be the most OP router mod ever!









[EDIT]
In fact I think it would be the _only_ router mod ever!


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That would be the most OP router mod ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> In fact I think it would be the _only_ router mod ever!


If you think no one ever did a router mod, that's wrong. People definitely mod their routers, for example cut a hole into the shell and install a fan.

Example: http://winslomb.blogspot.de/2010/06/blog-post.html

Your overheating problem isn't rare.









*EDIT:* another example: http://www.overclock.net/t/750779/heatsink-and-led-fan-on-my-buffalo-wireless-router-check-it-check-it


----------



## Roaches

Some attach heatsink to their routers. Generally routers tend to throttle during full load











http://www.reviewdesk.com/insane-router-mod/


----------



## SoloCamo

I've been in similar situations... Now I keep all my networking gear with fans on them. Though my issues haven't been as severe as yours, I've had a lot of routers die young due to heat. I bought a 120mm fan that a usb end on it (could have made it myself but was lazy) that I've got pointed towards my netgear router and it keeps it a ton cooler and more stable. I also rest my router on a laptop cooling pad.

My speed test runs and internet has been a lot more consistent - and I run about 10 devices off it at a time most days.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That would be the most OP router mod ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> In fact I think it would be the _only_ router mod ever!


Like I said. This is OCN.









http://www.overclock.net/t/758793/cable-modem-wireless-router-combo-water-cooled

In all seriousness, if it does overheat, then you could
at least attach a few little heatsinks where possible.
It might make somewhat of a difference and is a relatively
cheap option... Fan would help a lot.


----------



## BruceB

So, after looking around on the Internet a bit at router mods (it's really not as original as I thought!







), throttling due to overheating seems to be a common Problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> Highlighten it again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Netbook coolpad and *one usb phone charger*"
> You know one of this chargers that came with smartphones. Cable + Charger connnected over usb. So it acts out as a psu because the voltage is the same then on an regular usb port. 5 Volt
> One of this chargers http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wall-Home-Travel-Charger-Micro-USB-Data-Sync-Cable-For-Cell-Phones-/360940008752?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Chargers&var=&hash=item5409b37530


^^This post gave me an idea. I didn't want to buya Laptop cooler just to do this because it's too expensive, but I could _make_ one...





..I made it out of cardboard and sellotape to check it would actually work before making it out of plasitc, the best part of doing that is that I can now use the cardboard Panels as templates for the plastic ones!









The router has air holes on both sides, the fan pushes air against the bottom of the router (the hottest part) and then the air gets pushed in one side of the router and out the other.
The fan is an 80mm fan I found in the case I used in the 20€ LAN PC build (check sig







) and the USB cable/plug came from an old USB hub I don't use. The USB power plug came from my phone charger, so it's not a 24/7 solution, I've got to turn it off when I want to Charge my phone!









And now the results:

Before


After - steam; this is as fast as the download goes, the bottleneck is now elsewhere








The left Hand side of the graph here is where I turned the fan on.


After - origin because steam's dl Speed was maxed out. I've never seen this Connection DL faster than 1.6MB/s. This is awesome!

Conclusion:
Cool your router. Do it now. It's almost definitely bottlenecking your Network.


----------



## JambonJovi

Brilliant! Good job Bruce









I'm looking at getting 100Mbps Vodafone Fibre in me and my gf's new place in
a couple of weeks which supposedly maxes out at 60-75Mbps, most likely due to
distance. But once it's installed I might just do the same thing for the laugh,
to see if it can be improved.

Edit: Next course of action: Place your router in the fridge


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Cool your router. Do it now. It's almost definitely bottlenecking your Network.


While temperature certainly seemed to be the issue in this case, not all routers are so poorly ventilated or so warm running. Definitely worth looking into if you are having issues though.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Brilliant! Good job Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at getting 100Mbps Vodafone Fibre in me and my gf's new place in
> a couple of weeks which supposedly maxes out at 60-75Mbps, most likely due to
> distance. But once it's installed I might just do the same thing for the laugh,
> to see if it can be improved.
> Edit: Next course of action: Place your router in the fridge


Give cooling a go and see if it helps!
A fridge, eh....? Might be on to my next mod!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> While temperature certainly seemed to be the issue in this case, not all routers are so poorly ventilated or so warm running. Definitely worth looking into if you are having issues though.


True, this is a bit of a sepcial case.








I'd still recommend cooling your router, don't go crazy, just Point a fan at it, just to see if it is throttling.


----------

